# If you own one of this, look out.......



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

Car Hacking Forces Recall Of 1.4 Million Jeeps, Rams, Dodges and Chryslers
https://www.yahoo.com/autos/car-hacking-forces-recall-of-14-million-jeeps-124928057657.html


----------



## jimLE (Feb 25, 2015)

i watched the ordeal on tv,about the 2 hackers hacking the vehicle..the thing about that,is i already knew that can happen.

i watched something quite a while back,in which it included a highway officer had stopped a young woman for driving all over the road. she told him,that she had lost ALL control of her car for different lengths of time.he ended up not writing her a ticket.and later on.it happened to her again.in which her and her her went across the mediun at a high rate of speed.and ended up hiting 2 or more vehicles traveling the other direction...now im wondering if that had anything to do with hackers,or defective part(s)..


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

Any car that has the Auto park option can be controlled by a hacker. Chrysler is the only manufacture that has been hacked (that we know of).

In the near future, the other manufactures will be under the gun.


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

jimLE said:


> i watched the ordeal on tv,about the 2 hackers hacking the vehicle..the thing about that,is i already knew that can happen.
> 
> i watched something quite a while back,in which it included a highway officer had stopped a young woman for driving all over the road. she told him,that she had lost ALL control of her car for different lengths of time.he ended up not writing her a ticket.and later on.it happened to her again.in which her and her her went across the mediun at a high rate of speed.and ended up hiting 2 or more vehicles traveling the other direction...now im wondering if that had anything to do with hackers,or defective part(s)..


This event concerns me greatly, that car should have been on a rollback and given a steering system inspection, not just keep driving, maybe that happened, in which case somebody is very negligent.

Chrysler has also had incidents of the antiskid system locking one front wheel for no apparent reason, this goes back quite a few years.

Computer systems foul up regularly, but :lalala: no one seems to call anyone to task. :nuts:


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

Haven't any of you wondered about high-profile persons and whistle-blowers and those strange car accidents??


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

*US to hit Fiat Chrysler with record $105M fine*

Check your vehicle for recalls, Jeeps in trouble in rear end collisions.

http://news.yahoo.com/ap-source-us-hit-fiat-chrysler-record-105m-033405473--finance.html


----------



## jimLE (Feb 25, 2015)

Tirediron.not only whats been mentioned so far concerns me.but,it's been mentioned there'll be the black box like in air craft will be installed in vehicles as well..im sure that will be done.that is they haven't started doing that yet.in which it'll not only allow thegovernment and who ever,to follow our every move..but it'll allow them to listen whats said in the vehicles as well..


----------



## Jim1590 (Jul 11, 2012)

Well I have a 2014 Hyundai Accent. No bluetooth or assist anything. But if I get a runaway, I will just put the clutch in and put the stick into neutral. The beauty of standard 

And I promise to come here and share my dash cam footage of it!


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

jimLE said:


> Tirediron.not only whats been mentioned so far concerns me.but,it's been mentioned there'll be the black box like in air craft will be installed in vehicles as well..im sure that will be done.that is they haven't started doing that yet.in which it'll not only allow thegovernment and who ever,to follow our every move..but it'll allow them to listen whats said in the vehicles as well..


Lots of OBD II vehicles already have data recorders in them, GM has had them in some models since '96, probably lots of others too, I would expect that most new vehicles have data recorders.


----------

